# DRO on a South Bend 9A, anyone done it??



## finsruskw (Dec 16, 2020)

Thinking of pulling the trigger on one of the DRP PRO units, EL4000 8 x 30"
Anyone have one installed on a SB?
If so, photos...tips??
I have their EL4000 on my Jet mill and love it.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 16, 2020)

Nope.
I have a C and won't do it.
I can do what needs done with a dial indicator on Z and X.


----------



## jcp (Dec 16, 2020)

Google search southbend, dro and YouTube . I found several hits.


----------



## tobnpr (Dec 20, 2020)

Yep, I have.
Will get some pictures up in the next few days.

The Z axis is obviously straightforward. The challenge is the X-axis on these older machines- and not just the smaller ones, I have a much larger Sheldon with the same lack of clearance to fit a slide on the X.

I was able to do it on the Sheldon inside the lathe bed- but for the South Bend, I machined a thick aluminum bracket which places the entire scale behind the bed (you need clearance behind the bed to do this, but this shouldn't be an issue for most).


----------



## Illinoyance (Dec 21, 2020)

I did it on a South Bend 10K.  I will see if I can find a photo of how I mounted the X axis scale.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 21, 2021)

@Illinoyance were you able to find any pics of your DRO install?


----------



## Illinoyance (Apr 21, 2021)

Haven t found the photos I took during installation.  I will get a few of the finished installation.
I used DRO Pro's magnetic scales.  The Z scale on the bed was pretty straightforward.  I installed a taper attachment there was enough length to support the X scale.


----------



## martik777 (Apr 21, 2021)

I ended up *removing *the crossfeed DRO, it just got in the way and I didn't really use it.  Instead, I made a 200 graduation dial which saved calculating DOC. I still have a digital caliper that floats on the ways for the longitudinal DRO, it works great and I use it all the time.

Similar to this:  




DRO is much more useful on the mill


----------

